# LF anyone in the Dayton Cinci area of OH



## ddriggers2 (Dec 26, 2005)

As the titke says, I am looking for anyone in the Dayton Cincinnati area. I recently moved here and left all my CA friends behind. (Damn the AF PCS's).

Anyways, either respond here or send me a PM. 

Mods...sorry could not find another area this would fit into.


----------

